# Watch: E36, E46 M3s Go Up Against an M2



## Sebastien Bell (Jul 6, 2017)

What does this prove? That manuals are fun. We're fans of CarWow's drag comparisons here at Bimmerfest, but drive-cam does often reveal something in those supercar videos with automatic transmissions: they're not that engaged.

Professionalism and racing are kind of at odds because professionalism is all about repeatability, victory, and speed. Racing's about fun. And, sure, it's fun to win, but look at the face host Mat Watson pulls as he's racing these other BMWs. It's a mask of pure, unbridled joy.






Even when they're screwing up and having to repeat races, even when the M2 spins its tires off the line, even when both older BMWs miss shifts, they're all having a blast.

This is one of the most raucous drag videos I've seen from this channel and it ends with the host seriously considering ditching his Porsche and picking up an E46 M3.


----------

